# UV sterilizer and canister filter installation help/advice needed



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello BCA community.
I was hoping someone could give me some advice before I dive in. I want to add a UV sterilizer (TMC vectron 200) to my 70 G planted freshwater tank. currently housing my 4 discus and 4 zebra plecs. I have an eheim 2028 which I would like to connect my UV sterilizer to it. I already have a hydor 200w and co2 atomizer inline on the output and has been running this way over a year. should I add this to the output as well or create some other type of loop? shutoff valves? Thanks.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I would probably add it first from the output. That way you don't have to worry about overheating (heater has thermostat) and any effects of CO2 in presence of UV. Just secure every piece of tubing very tightly cause each addition means two more potential weak spots for a hose to blow or a leak to develop.

Anthony


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Somebody can correct me if I am wrong but usually having the slowest possible flow rate on a uv sterilizer is best for the unit. If you have to fast of a flow on them they don't have time to clean the water before it is cycled out of the unit. I have a cheap marine land pump I use just because it pushes the water at a trickle and seems to be more effective then If I use something that has a high flow rate.
What you plan to do will work but isn't optimal as far as I have read on UV sterilizers.

Edit, Not sure of the flow rate of your filter and not sure if your heater/co2 atomizer will effect the flow rate a ton but here is what I found on their website.

V2 Vecton 200 : For aquariums up to approx 200 litres/50 UK gal/60 US gal :Max Flow 680lph


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for the input so far guys. the max flow rate of the filter is 280gph exactly what the max is for the vectron UV for level 1 sterilization dwell time. please correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks. C-kidder. I do like the idea of running it on a separate pump but it would be nice (cleaner,less tubing) to get it on one loop.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think hooking up three items for your outflow line alone is way too heavy and too many joints. It will be simplier to run another pump or a small canister.


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

i have an 406 fluval connected to the uv and max mix co2 . on the other side i have just an 206 connected with another max mix co2. result , bot system give same flow out put rate. stuff that connect to the out put really make it slow and may harm the filter if too heavy.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I like to run my UV lamps with a small circulating pump. 
I use the manufactures recomended low flow rate to get maximum efficiency.

It is easy to move for cleaning and maintinence


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I like to run my UV lamps with a small circulating pump.
> I use the manufactures recomended low flow rate to get maximum efficiency.
> 
> It is easy to move for cleaning and maintinence


This is also what I do (same as Charles suggested earlier).


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

Although it would be ideal running the dedicated circulating pump. I went ahead and installed the uv directly after the Eheim output then goes to heater and a short out to the co2 atomized. Everything nice and tight with no leaks (yet) . I had no trouble priming and getting any air out of the loop. That Eheim 2028 is actually a workhorse and has not let me down over the past 3 years. As long as you maintain it......I prefer it over my XP2. I am still getting great flow. Equivalent to before. I can now rest easier as this is the display tank in the home and the fish will look their best as well as their surroundings. Thanks for all the tips!
Sean


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the problem you are going to run into whenever you lose prime, with so many things in line. I have a Coralife 18x and an atomizer to my 2028 and it's a bear to get the air out. So much so that I've never run other UV's inline after that. It was good that you ran it first, as any clarity issues with the water, like CO2 bubbles, will affect the effectiveness of the UV. The Vecton is a great unit. I'm planning to get one for my 20 gallon. While they are ok, a friend of mine has a Vecton is it's designed way better.


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

I pump water into the loop and make sure the canister Is full then start it up and bam, all the air was pretty much pushed out right away. After 5 minutes of tilting canister and flicking tubes it was all out. I was worried about the priming too but with a bit of plumbing know how. It makes things easier.


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

* UPDATE * a month later and still running great in this config. no leaks and excellent water quality. Thanks again for the input.


----------

